# Tundra 08



## sea hunt 202 (Nov 24, 2011)

Rides like a buckboard don't do it


----------



## Empty Pockets CC (Feb 18, 2009)

Ummmm.....


----------



## hoosierplugger (May 24, 2004)

Yeah. Rides like a truck.


----------



## C.Hern5972 (Jul 17, 2009)

cool story


----------



## DSL_PWR (Jul 22, 2009)

I drove a tundra right before I bought my '12 F350 just because I wanted to see what the hype (have a few friends that jumped from gm over to toy) was all about. 

I was extremely disappointed. The ride was terrible, bouncy, harsh steering, and felt like a small box inside. Seats were not comfortable at all so that didn't help. Short test drive to say the least.


----------



## Empty Pockets CC (Feb 18, 2009)

Toyota Tundra is built by our fellow statesmen in San Antonio, Texas. They are non union. They hold their value. Easy choice for me. Wish they'd come out with a diesel then all I would own would be Toyota.


----------



## MNsurf (Oct 21, 2011)

Drove chevy for long time. Had a couple '11 F250's for work and currently have a '12 Ram 2500 crew cab.
My personal truck is a '12 tundra crew max. Unless toyota changes them in any major way I will never buy anything but a tundra. Have a couple coworkers with them also and they love them as well.
Doesnt ride any rougher than any other 1/2 ton Ive ever driven.

Sent from my DROID RAZR using Tapatalk 2


----------



## Muddskipper (Dec 29, 2004)

I'm close to hitting 100K and have not even changed the plugs

It's been a great truck - BIG V8, the extended cab (not king) is plenty for the family

I would love to get better than 15mph but, it's a big V8

I did do the brake pads, and had the shocks replaced at 50K for performance

I looked at prices at them recently and was surprised by the price increase

I might not buy another one at current day prices and have been eyeing the EcoMax Fords ... but this one is paid for and running fine


----------



## MNsurf (Oct 21, 2011)

Muddskipper said:


> I'm close to hitting 100K and have not even changed the plugs
> 
> It's been a great truck - BIG V8, the extended cab (not king) is plenty for the family
> 
> ...


Mine was the same price as an ecoboost.
I was deciding between the F150 and Tundra. Tundra had better rebates and the interior is huge compared to the Gord. Tundra doesn't compare to the Ford in fuel economy though.

Sent from my DROID RAZR using Tapatalk 2


----------



## Empty Pockets CC (Feb 18, 2009)

Pull something with Eco...you'll be very happy you bought a Tundra. The Eco max is for the boys that like to drive trucks but never really haul or pull anything...


----------



## MNsurf (Oct 21, 2011)

Empty Pockets CC said:


> Pull something with Eco...you'll be very happy you bought a Tundra. The Eco max is for the boys that like to drive trucks but never really haul or pull anything...


that is pretty much the conclusion I've come to

Sent from my DROID RAZR using Tapatalk 2


----------



## sea hunt 202 (Nov 24, 2011)

as they say in the alley (yep)- I bought one new and I am familiar with the quality and the performance of the 2008 was great, but it was a beating to ride in and got about 12mpg all the time unless pulling the boat then it suffered. If you have a tundra prior to the body change those were nice. I just wanted to share with ya'll if you are thinking of getting a new body style I suggest you rent one and drive it on a trip. It will give your kids shaken baby sindrome, now the ones with a larger back door will not beat you nearly as bad but it is still a beating.


----------



## sea hunt 202 (Nov 24, 2011)

I traded for an 09 silverado and did not know it was a 4 spd auto as the folks at Champion chevy removed the window sticker, and told me to just go ahead and take it home and they would do the bed liner and window tint later. Well I can tell you that once that it was delivered it was over. I only owned that truck for 15 months, I will never ever go to Champion Chevy again. Heed my warning-if the window sticker had been in the window I would never accepted the truck. The old 4 spd trans suck and are lathargic


----------



## MNsurf (Oct 21, 2011)

sea hunt 202 said:


> as they say in the alley (yep)- I bought one new and I am familiar with the quality and the performance of the 2008 was great, but it was a beating to ride in and got about 12mpg all the time unless pulling the boat then it suffered. If you have a tundra prior to the body change those were nice. I just wanted to share with ya'll if you are thinking of getting a new body style I suggest you rent one and drive it on a trip. It will give your kids shaken baby sindrome, now the ones with a larger back door will not beat you nearly as bad but it is still a beating.


Drove mine to Minnesota and back with the kids and it rode great. Rides better than any of the new Fords or Dodges ive had. If you think they ride rough, you're nuts. Maybe your '08 was bad but the new ones aren't.
12mpg? I get between 15 and 18 depending on whether I'm towing.
To each his own I guess.

Sent from my DROID RAZR using Tapatalk 2


----------



## Buck Tag (Dec 19, 2010)

Dunno what you're talking about... My 2011 Tundra Crewmax is the best truck I've owned. If you're buying for gas milage then get a Civic.

I never thought I'd own anything other then a Silverado but I went out and test drove a fully loaded 2011 Silverado Crewcab and then test drove a base model 2011 Tundray Crewmax and the decked out Chevy couldn't even come close! 

The interior of the new Fords are nice, but love my Tundra!

x2 on Toyota coming out with a diesel!


----------



## sea hunt 202 (Nov 24, 2011)

Oh no doubt the tundra can pull and the hp was fun mileage 12mpg, if they redo the suspension I would give it another try. The ride was so harsh it was difacult to hold a conversation and forget long trips. Yeah I know our guys assemble it and they do the best they can with what they have to work with, i.e. bad suspension


----------



## Jolly Roger (May 21, 2004)

programmed my 2010 tundra, airaid and exhaust. Was averaging 18mpg with 35" tires and 6" lift. Rode better then most all other trucks I have owned. Wish I still had it, but wife rolled it.


----------



## macattac (Apr 23, 2008)

I have owned the 07 Tundra for five years and bought a 12 Tundra last year. Have owned Chevy and driven Ford and Dodge. I have never felt the ride you describe. Both of mine are TRD 4x4. Maybe the 2x have an issue but i cant see how. Rise is stiff compared to a Silverado but it handles and tows much better.


----------



## Fishtexx (Jun 29, 2004)

Tundra suspension/brakes are equivalent to a 3/4 ton Ford or Chevy, all are work trucks. 1/2 ton trucks...are...well...not. Put some weight in a 1/2 ton and you can **** hunt with the headlights, the others mentioned will just smooth out the ride. Love my 08 Tundra 4x4!


----------



## justinsfa (Mar 28, 2009)

I take 6-10 hour road trips in mine all the time... 40k miles a year and rides the same as any other truck I've owned (beside my rough riding Tacoma... lol).

Did you buy yours used or something? Sounds like there may have been an underlying issue somewhere.

I've had an 08 and now an 11. And it is FAR from a tiny box inside... 5 adults comfortable with legs extended. Can ride like that all day long.


I will say that I liked my 08 more than my 2011 though. It seemed to have more acceleration.


----------



## Burt (Jan 16, 2011)

I have 80000 on my 2007. Great truck tow boats all the time. Do not put the big heavy duty bumper it make a stiff ride. Turns tighter than a chev or ford.


----------



## sea hunt 202 (Nov 24, 2011)

C.Hern5972 said:


> cool story


 Ok bud here is the story I went to buy a truck that would last me for a long time. On the test drive I noticed a vibration in the drive train and the "salesman" said that is normal as it has been sitting and it will round out in a few hundred miles- bout the time there is no return on the vehicle- well it got worse. It came to a point that even my ponchos complained about the ride, and those guys do not complain about much. So I got a legal crew togather and had toyota buy it back, I only had to pay for mileage. I thought that was a bargin as I was ready to baptise it in saltwater to dump it-what a nightmare ride. Don't buy one you will regrete it.


----------



## Pilot281 (Aug 14, 2006)

sea hunt 202 said:


> Ok bud here is the story I went to buy a truck that would last me for a long time. On the test drive I noticed a vibration in the drive train and the "salesman" said that is normal as it has been sitting and it will round out in a few hundred miles- bout the time there is no return on the vehicle- well it got worse. It came to a point that even my ponchos complained about the ride, and those guys do not complain about much. So I got a legal crew togather and had toyota buy it back, I only had to pay for mileage. I thought that was a bargin as I was ready to baptise it in saltwater to dump it-what a nightmare ride. Don't buy one you will regrete it.


Do you honestly think that no one has ever done what you did with a Ford, Dodge, Chevrolet...etc....

There's no such thing as a flawless vehicle. If there was, we'd all be driving it.


----------



## spurgersalty (Jun 29, 2010)

Pilot281 said:


> Do you honestly think that no one has ever done what you did with a Ford, Dodge, Chevrolet...etc....
> 
> There's no such thing as a flawless vehicle. If there was, we'd all be driving it.


Exactly.


----------



## creader (Dec 8, 2006)

*Toyota Tundra*

I have owned Ford and Chevy both 1/2 and 3/4 ton (gas and diesel) and neither compare to the ride and overall satisfaction that I have with my 2013 Tundra. The 5.7 is more than enough motor/torque for the average user and I have been seeing about 15/19 in mileage. I owned a Tacoma as well that my nephew has now (193k miles) and my wife's 1997 4runner is owned by another nephew (307k miles). Neither have had any major issues which is why I went back to the 1/2 Tundra when I got rid of my 06 F250 diesel and 2011 1/2 Chevy (biggest mistake, quality in my opinion has gone downhill in Chevy since their money issues). Just my 2 cents.......


----------



## sea hunt 202 (Nov 24, 2011)

Yep if you get a four door and the nerve endings in your arse are shot and do not mind the shake spilling your drink - providing you are not driving. I like toyota and that is why I bought one - knew it would last me 25yrs. But the ride was like riding a bike cross a a cattle guard. Good luck with yours I know they are quality just not the ride


----------



## Empty Pockets CC (Feb 18, 2009)

Dang boys if you want it to ride like a Cadillac you should have bought one...Cadillac that is. The Tundra rides just fine for a truck. Rides just like a GM, Ford, or Dodge...Truck that is...


----------



## justinsfa (Mar 28, 2009)

sea hunt 202 said:


> Yep if you get a four door and the nerve endings in your arse are shot and do not mind the shake spilling your drink - providing you are not driving. I like toyota and that is why I bought one - knew it would last me 25yrs. But the ride was like riding a bike cross a a cattle guard. Good luck with yours I know they are quality just not the ride


You must have a extremely sensitive arse.


----------



## atcfisherman (Oct 5, 2006)

Empty Pockets CC said:


> Pull something with Eco...you'll be very happy you bought a Tundra. The Eco max is for the boys that like to drive trucks but never really haul or pull anything...


Get real!!! You probably haven't even pulled anything with an ecoboost.

Tundra 5.7 HP is 381 & torque is 401

Ecoboost 3.5 HP is 365 & torque is 420

Numbers don't lie and if you have pulled with and ecoboost you would see it pulls like a big v8.

In Christ Alone I Place My Trust


----------



## txslamonice (Aug 6, 2011)

Anyone actually got dirty and done any maintenance on the tundras yourself?


----------



## spurgersalty (Jun 29, 2010)

txslamonice said:


> Anyone actually got dirty and done any maintenance on the tundras yourself?


Yes, what questions do you have? I'm not a fan of the filter style if that's what you're referencing.
But mostly, not maintenance to be had. other than clean the wifes hairs off of the head rests and the kiddos spills. (if she likes it so dam much, she should get her freakin' own!!!!!) 
I said it. Feel better now.


----------



## 12lbtest (Jun 1, 2005)

My 07 got paid off last year. Brakes and battery cable is all I've replaced. Starting to ride like a truck finally. May need new belts soon as she whines a bit in the morning. Drinks gas like I do beer but well heck. Back seat in a crew cab becomes a bedroom in a pinch. And with no payments ill ride her til the wheels fall off. Did I mention I financed her at 0% while upside down in my Chevy. Oh and my back window rolls down. Just don't put your pit back there on the way home with her down. Will look like Pompeii when you get home. 

I love my Tundra.


----------



## Empty Pockets CC (Feb 18, 2009)

atcfisherman said:


> Get real!!! You probably haven't even pulled anything with an ecoboost.
> 
> Tundra 5.7 HP is 381 & torque is 401
> 
> ...


"Like a big V8". At highway speeds pulling coastal round bales in the hill country I'm never borrowing my buddies Eco boost again. My truck was getting the oil changed and tires rotated that day. The Tundra simply pulls better. Say what you want. It's not just about the numbers either...Sorry but I disagree and I am real. Not a fan of unions, and I will support the Texan men and women that work at Toyota San Antonio. Those are just bonuses for me. I'm going to resale my truck for a lot more than you are too. Now you can't argue with those numbers.


----------



## atcfisherman (Oct 5, 2006)

Empty Pockets CC said:


> "Like a big V8". At highway speeds pulling coastal round bales in the hill country I'm never borrowing my buddies Eco boost again. My truck was getting the oil changed and tires rotated that day. The Tundra simply pulls better. Say what you want. It's not just about the numbers either...Sorry but I disagree and I am real. Not a fan of unions, and I will support the Texan men and women that work at Toyota San Antonio. Those are just bonuses for me. I'm going to resale my truck for a lot more than you are too. Now you can't argue with those numbers.


Again, those are you opinions. Everyone has opinions and everyone is wrong at one point or another. Glad you are enjoying your tundra. Yes they are great trucks. To each his own as I have owned several trucks and they all have their ups and downs. I am just amazed at how people like to bash other brands just to make them feel better about their purchase.


----------



## spurgersalty (Jun 29, 2010)

atcfisherman said:


> Again, those are you opinions. Everyone has opinions and everyone is wrong at one point or another. Glad you are enjoying your tundra. Yes they are great trucks. To each his own as I have owned several trucks and they all have their ups and downs. I am just amazed at how people like to bash other brands just to make them feel better about their purchase.


If it helps, I think my Tundra is a hideous truck. But, I don't buy a truck for looks. Too country for that. I buy for dependability and function. And my Tundra works well. As does my "beater" '01 Chevy. Poor thing hasn't been cranked in 4 months though.
I rode in my buds eco boost. Quick truck. Which to me, also means powerful.


----------

